# I just wanted to let everyone know that..



## RPS (Jul 15, 2002)

What AppleCare is like. AppleCare is a f*cking greedy organisation, and I hate them.

Ok, my dad bought a G4 a few months ago, and he got X with it. But he didn't want it, so I installed it on my iMac 2 weeks ago. The internet and classic hasn't been working, so we contacted AppleCare. 

My dad spent 5 hours of his working time callling AppleCare to let them help us, we'be been getting help for almost 10 days now, and now the guy asked:
"Could you give me the serial number?" So my dad gave it, and he said, "Wait, that X is given to a G4 computer, not an iMac!" (It's the same X,  it runs on both) So my dad sayd "So?".
And after 10 days of helping us, he said: "Sorry, it's not given to your iMac so we won't help you anymore unless you buy a totally new version of X."
My dad said it was redicoulous and the guy hung up.

I'm sorry for ranting but WTF!!!


Hell, I even registred on this site for *NOTHING*
Also, Ed Spruiell has helped me for *NOTHING*


----------



## themacko (Jul 15, 2002)

Ahhh.  Yet another satisfied customer.


----------



## azosx (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Ahhh.  Yet another satisfied customer. *



If my main computer was a Blueberry iMac, I'd be angry to!


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2002)

funny..


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't rely on AppleCare, Rely on Us! what are your problems?


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks.. well I use an application I have to open in order to get online, but that app can only be opened in 9.x, so I need to use Classic, but it doesn't work..


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 15, 2002)

Carefully read the license agreement and make sure you did not violate the contract and the law.  I'll bet that's the situation here.  This might infact have nothing to do with AppleCare.

And if you didn't know already, you NEVER, EVER, purchase an extended warrenty with any product.  It is a waste of money.  Purchasing "help" for an Apple Computer goes along the lines of the oxymoron "Microsoft Works".  You should never need help operating an Apple Computer; they're designed to be the easiest computers to use.


----------



## themacko (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RPS _
> *Thanks.. well I use an application I have to open in order to get online, but that app can only be opened in 9.x, so I need to use Classic, but it doesn't work.. *


Dude, you're gonna need to give us more than that if you want some help.  What's the name of the app?  Who's your ISP?  Is it dial-up, dsl or cable?  Etc. etc.


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2002)

I use LAN Tunnelbuilder, and I have DSL. My ISP is Planet Internet, a Dutch provider. What else do I have to give?
The provider doesn't support X yet, so I have to open classic and connect there, then it's all good. So it really is Classic that needs help. It says "you have 9.1 installed", I click OK, then it opens and you get the mac face with a question mark on it.


----------



## xoot (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you try booting up in Classic mode or <sarcasm>xootd mode</sarcasm>?


----------



## themacko (Jul 15, 2002)

If you get a folder with a question mark in it, that usually means there's something wrong with the OS 9 system folder.  Can you boot directly into 9.1 okay?


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes. Although, I use 9.2.2. I can boot perfectly fine.


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe there _is_ something wrong with the System Folder, cause when I tried to download Quicktime 6 just now, it said it couldn't install cause it needed a system folder in the download disk. The download disk is my hard drive, and the System Folder _is_ in the hard drive.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2002)

Is your hard drive partitioned to have OS 9 and OS X on different partitions, or does only one hard drive show up on your desktop?  The reason I ask is because I've heard of so many problems which involved having OS 9 and X on the same disk.  This may just be the issue.  If so, I think we may need a UNIX pro.


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2002)

You're right, it's not partitioned.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *And if you didn't know already, you NEVER, EVER, purchase an extended warrenty with any product.  It is a waste of money.  Purchasing "help" for an Apple Computer goes along the lines of the oxymoron "Microsoft Works".  You should never need help operating an Apple Computer; they're designed to be the easiest computers to use. *



Good point. However, my dad bought an extended AppleCare warranty for my PowerBook G4. You may think that's stupid.... spending $400..... however, when my computer's screen started acting like it didn't want to go on most of the time, and I had done all the hardcore trouble-shooting I could, I phoned them up, and sent it to them. This was a little after the 1 year warranty would have expired. They replaced the motherboard, and now it's working fine. This repair would have probably cost closer to $1000.... but, because my dad got AppleCare for 400, he saved money. (Granted, the thing shouldn't break in the first place, but that's another story) But, hey, to each his own.


----------



## edX (Jul 15, 2002)

i think it is important to keep in mind that applecare covers the machine it was bought for and not every computer in the house. and there is no reason it should.

but your problem RPS may have come out in telling this story. Apple often ships model specific versions of the os with each line of macs. the fact that you are trying to run it on an imac G# when it is designed to be installed on a tower G4, may be the real problem. and there may not be a work around. From apple's point of view you are using an illegal installation and there is no reason for them to support it.

In general we tend to not support people who are using illegal versions of software around here either, at least when we can identify them as such. your case seems to be one of those peculiar instances that logically appears legitimate - anyone should be able to sell or give away their registered copy of os x and the new owner entitled to make it work.  hence there is no reason for us not to help you if you are being honest about the situation.  however, if that help were to involve hacking apple's safeguards against pirating, then there is nothing we can do. i would say that your best bet may be to wait and purchase jaguar when it comes out.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

have you tried reinstalling OS 9? 

note: I installed OS X from a g4 cd on a g3, and it worked


----------



## RPS (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i think it is important to keep in mind that applecare covers the machine it was bought for and not every computer in the house. and there is no reason it should.
> 
> but your problem RPS may have come out in telling this story. Apple often ships model specific versions of the os with each line of macs. the fact that you are trying to run it on an imac G# when it is designed to be installed on a tower G4, may be the real problem. and there may not be a work around. From apple's point of view you are using an illegal installation and there is no reason for them to support it.
> ...




Yes. I swear to God I'm telling the truth, my dad gave it to me. But the cd/system itself, is exactly the same. Listen to xaqintosh, exactly the same, so that's not the problem. If I won't be helped here either, there's nothing else to do than to get rid of X. I'm not sure if you _will_ help me, or _won't_..




> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *have you tried reinstalling OS 9?
> 
> note: I installed OS X from a g4 cd on a g3, and it worked *



Yes, at first I had 9.1.0, now I have 9.2.2.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

check out your classic control panel and find out if there is anything wrong (ie make sure that it knows what to start classic up from)


----------



## symphonix (Jul 16, 2002)

In System Preferences, take a look at Classic and tell us what options you have there, and how they relate to however you've set up your system. Your problem is clearly something to do with starting up classic mode, so thats where we should start.

Now, you've told us the drive isn't partitioned. If you click "Start" in here, does classic start up? Can you boot into classic by changing the startup disk?

You may get a message that classic is not installed in the classic pref pane... Also, if you're running 10.1, you'll need to run classic in 9.22. There are some compatibility fixes in 9.22 and 10.1 will not run earlier versions of classic (I think). That's why they shipped together.

Fill us in a bit, and we'll get this straightened out for you, okay?


----------



## RPS (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> In System Preferences, take a look at Classic and tell us what options you have there, and how they relate to however you've set up your system. Your problem is clearly something to do with starting up classic mode, so thats where we should start. - *Bigger problem: I can't boot into X anymore, the startup bar ends, and the screen stays blue.*
> 
> Now, you've told us the drive isn't partitioned. If you click "Start" in here, does classic start up? - *It boots, but it'll show the wuestion mark*
> ...



I just booted up from the 9.1 cd and booted to 9.2.2, but I'm afraid if I try to boot in X, I'll get the same problem, does anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

1. reinstall Mac OS X
2. run software update and try to upgrade your system Install anything that seems somewhat vail, but not the localizations)
3. if 2 doesn't work, go to the apple support page and download the installer update, networking update, securiity update, and Mac OS X 10.1.5 update.


----------



## simX (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *And if you didn't know already, you NEVER, EVER, purchase an extended warrenty with any product.  It is a waste of money.  Purchasing "help" for an Apple Computer goes along the lines of the oxymoron "Microsoft Works".  You should never need help operating an Apple Computer; they're designed to be the easiest computers to use. *



Hell no!

An extended warrantee is VERY good.  I've had a couple of problems in the last year with my cube that probably would've cost upwards of $100 (labor and parts) if I didn't have the extended warrantee.  Plus, you get three years of free technical support, whereas you only get 90 days with the regular warrantee.

$249 (or is it $149 for desktops) is NOT THAT MUCH for peace of mind with your computer.


----------



## RPS (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *Before re-installing OS X, I would first check to make sure that the hard drive is OK.  Either boot up using your OS X or OS 9 CD, and then run Disk Utility or Disk First Aid.
> 
> After making sure that your hard disk is OK, you may want to re-install OS 9.2.  This time check the option for a "Clean Install".  This creates a new System Folder, and puts the contents of the old one in "Previous System Folder".  This method ensures that you don't have any incompatible extensions that could interfere with the Classic environment.
> ...



Ye I am experiencing any unusual experiences: I can't open X anymore! It sort of freezes after the startup bar is gone. It loads, stops, loads, stops, etc.
Also, I haven't been hacking anything.


----------



## dualcube (Jul 18, 2002)

do you support pirates of XP?


----------



## RPS (Jul 18, 2002)

no


----------



## boi (Jul 18, 2002)

huh? pirates of XP?

anyway, if you've got an X cd, you can't reinstall X if you've updated past X.1.3 (or is it X.1.2?), otherwise you'll get a kernel panic. those are pretty neat. if you haven't gotten one before, you might want to do this, just so you can have the experience ^_^.
when you boot up into X, hold down apple-s and run fsck -y to (hopefully) fix the system problem there. if it says files have been modified, do it again until it doesn't. once you're back in X, you'll have to (probably) reinstall 9. i've never done this AFTER installing X, so someone will have to help you from there.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dualcube _
> *do you support pirates of XP? *


so far they've supported me! 

and hey RPS, don't worry... it may take some time, but the crack team of helpers here at MacOSX.com will get you back to normal...


----------



## Ricky (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *when you boot up into X, hold down apple-s and run fsck -y to (hopefully) fix the system problem there. if it says files have been modified, do it again until it doesn't. once you're back in X, you'll have to (probably) reinstall 9. i've never done this AFTER installing X, so someone will have to help you from there. *


Hold Apple S AT system startup.  After running fsck -y, then you have one of two options to get back into X... you can either type "reboot" and then return, or "login" and then return.  The latter doesn't require a restart and will take you directly to the login screen after doing its thing.  Also if you do the latter option you can tell where it's hanging up, if it does so after you do this procedure.


----------



## aisikl (Jul 20, 2002)

let me get this right: you're on a dsl connection with planet internet, right? well, i have a subscription with them too and normally you don't need any extra applications, you just have to select PPPoE in System Preferences/Network and fill in your username, password and so on there --
let me know if this is not the situation --

good luck


----------



## monroepq (Jul 20, 2002)

That's how all computer manufacturers are. My PC(from Dell), was originally installed with Windows 98. One day, I upgraded it to Windows ME(I regret it, it is a horrible OS), and about a month later, there was a problem with my PC. So I called up Dell, waited for about 5 hours, and then after all that waiting, they said they couldn't help me because I made the minor move to Windows ME. However, they could help me in getting my copy of Windows 98 installed.


----------



## RPS (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes, I use Planet Internet, but along with Mxtream, another company. PI is the provider, and Mxtream is (i dunno what). Anyway, Mxtream can't support X yet so the settings definately won't work. I already tried everything.


----------

